# Ceramic White PSP 2.5 For Sale Unused (UK)



## Rip_Uk

I have a ceramic white psp for sale with firmware 2.5, this is a japanese import but comes with UK instructions and adapter for the charger. It has been opened and tested but *never* used. Here are the contents of the package;

    * PSP Hardware (PSP-1000KCW Value Pack)
    * PSP Memory Stick Duo 32MB
    * PSP Headphones With Remote Control
    * PSP Soft Case (White) & Hand/Wrist Strap
    * PSP AC Adapter (100V - 240V, 50/60Hz, works worldwide)
    * PSP Battery Pack 

Technical Specifications:

    * Size: 170mm x 74mm x 3mm.
    * Weight: 260g.
    * Display: 480x272 with 16 million colours, 16:9 aspect ration, backlit TFT.
    * CPU: Custom PSP CPU, 1-333MHz.
      Memory: 32MB RAM.
    * Battery: Lithium Ion battery pack, expected 10 hrs playtime for music, 2.5 hrs for games.
    * Controls: D-pad, triangle/square/circle/X buttons, L/R buttons, select & start.
    * Extra buttons: Home button, power switch with hold function, brightness, sound mode switch, volume, wireless LAN on/off, UMD eject.
    * Media: dual-layered UMD
    * Media codecs: ATRAC3plus for audio, MPEG4 for video.
    * Digital rights: hardware and software will contain unique IDs for rights management 







I am asking for £170 delivered which is a fair price for the ceramic white psp or for £205 delivered I will include a 2GB Pro Duo Memory Stick which alone will cost £80 in a shop.

on www.ebuyer.co.uk the psp sells for £183 before delivery (http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/111949) and the memory they are charging £82 before delivery and this is for 1GB and not 2GB! (http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/99800)

please don't hesitate to message me for more information, thanks.


----------



## mrbagrat

Hey, I don't know if you are doing this because of not being able to load ISOs, but an exploit in 2.5-2.6 has been found allowing kernel access. This will soon lead to ISO loading. So if you still want to sell it, ok, but I'm just saying.

http://pspupdates.qj.net/Breaking-News-2-60-Firmware-Exploit-Found-Kernel-Access-/pg/49/aid/57216


----------



## Rip_Uk

thanks for that, I still want to sell it to buy and ipod nano and a ps2, but Ill keep my eyes open for a 2.5 .iso loader, I just have a feeling that it will be a long wait.


----------



## wicked859

HI,
   I have been looking for a psp for a while, but whats this not loading iso junk about??? I want a psp that will do it all.........


----------



## Rip_Uk

wicked859 said:
			
		

> HI,
> I have been looking for a psp for a while, but whats this not loading iso junk about??? I want a psp that will do it all.........



Then for now I'd go for one with firmware 1.5 on it, and you will need a copy of Grand Theft Auto : Liberty City Stories, and a decent sized Memory Stick.


----------



## goosy22

you only need GTA:LCS if you have a version 2.0 or higher PSP... and it only allows homebrew to be ran... and most of them don't work that well...


----------



## Rip_Uk

goosy22 said:
			
		

> you only need GTA:LCS if you have a version 2.0 or higher PSP... and it only allows homebrew to be ran... and most of them don't work that well...



Hence the reason it's up for sale, some people just want the psp alone.


----------



## Rip_Uk

The PSP is now listed on ebay with a buy it now function for £200.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....30003229224&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

Thankyou.


----------



## Rip_Uk

Item has sold.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Rip_Uk said:
			
		

> Item has sold.


And you got more for it on there then you would of here


----------



## Rip_Uk

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> And you got more for it on there then you would of here



Yeah, but i was charged £2.00 for listing it, £7.90 final value fee and paypal will charge me £12 for being paid via paypal. 

These are the charges I wanted to avoid, but it's sold and out the way now so I can buy a 4GB ipod nano and a ps2 with the money


----------



## palmmann

Rip_Uk said:
			
		

> Yeah, but i was charged £2.00 for listing it, £7.90 final value fee and paypal will charge me £12 for being paid via paypal.
> 
> These are the charges I wanted to avoid, but it's sold and out the way now so I can buy a 4GB ipod nano and a ps2 with the money


even so, ya riped'em. $230 us at lik-sang without extras.


----------



## Rip_Uk

yeah but mine does include a 2gb memory stick, over here in a shop you would be likely to pay £300-£320 for what I have sold for £200.


----------



## palmmann

Rip_Uk said:
			
		

> yeah but mine does include a 2gb memory stick, over here in a shop you would be likely to pay £300-£320 for what I have sold for £200.


yeah, i wasn't counting extras, he did get a good deal


----------



## Rip_Uk

Because of a stupid timewaster (Cost me £10 to list and sell!) i have relisted the item for the same price, I just want to get rid of this as soon as possible.  It is packaged up ready to go the day I sell it.

Thanks for looking.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....30004151549&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## Rip_Uk

Due to the item not selling I have relisted it for £190. Thanks for looking.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....30008326031&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## Rip_Uk

Re-listed yet again for a start price of £100.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....30012345862&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## bamhm182

Sorry 'bout all the bad luck man. I hate people who do things like that, I've had a few of 'em, I eventually started my PSP for $0.01, with a reserve price of about $85, than it sold for $120 and a few things were broken on it. so since it's new start it at $0.01 and set the reserve price at what you want it for, than look at the ones that are selling for a lot and find out what they're doing differently. I hope you sell it, unless you already sold it, than you just wasted your time reading all this, lol.


----------



## Rip_Uk

bamhm182 said:


> Sorry 'bout all the bad luck man. I hate people who do things like that, I've had a few of 'em, I eventually started my PSP for $0.01, with a reserve price of about $85, than it sold for $120 and a few things were broken on it. so since it's new start it at $0.01 and set the reserve price at what you want it for, than look at the ones that are selling for a lot and find out what they're doing differently. I hope you sell it, unless you already sold it, than you just wasted your time reading all this, lol.



yeah thanks, just sold for £150 delivered.


----------



## bamhm182

sweet, what are you going to do with the extra cash?


----------



## ckfordy

bamhm182 said:


> sweet, what are you going to do with the extra cash?


 


Rip_Uk said:


> so I can buy a 4GB ipod nano and a ps2 with the money


 
Thats what he is going to do with is extra cash.  Read the above posts.


----------



## bamhm182

ah, right, I forgot about that, I read them earlier, but than I forgot that that's what he was gunna do.


----------



## Rip_Uk

yeah already picked up a ps2 for £45 so Ive got £105 for an ipod nano. just a quick question though, can the ipod nano be used without that stupid ITunes, e.g just through My Computer as a removable drive?


----------



## ckfordy

Rip_Uk said:


> yeah already picked up a ps2 for £45 so Ive got £105 for an ipod nano. just a quick question though, can the ipod nano be used without that stupid ITunes, e.g just through My Computer as a removable drive?


 

Im pretty sure you can just use it through my computer and i think you dont have to stick with itunes either like you could go to walmart and buy them online.  But dont hold me to that cause im not 100% sure.


----------



## bamhm182

Yeah, you should be able to via the drag and drop method, I'm not sure because I've never owned an Ipod, and never will, I just don't really like them.


----------



## Rip_Uk

I have found a small handy program here that allows you to transfer files from within your ipod (any version) to your pc which apple do not allow you to do to prevent piracy but if anyone finds a small program that will allow you to do computer - ipod let me know.

Here is the program : http://www.download.com/Tansee-iPod-Transfer/3000-2141_4-10558121.html?tag=lst-0-1


----------

